# nightmare upgrade 10.3 -> 10.4



## Chris236 (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi,

I just aborted, for the second time, an attempt to upgrade a server from 10.3 -> 10.4  with freebasd-update .
Given that is a this is a mostly uneventful point release this should have been a breeze.

But the thing demands I manually "merge" just about any text file on the system  It even asks me to update things like mtree files. Frankly, I can not sit hours there to repetively edit always the same crap with vi, and my error rate is way too high for that anyway.  I miss stuff, I make editing mistakes etc.

Does anybody know a way around that?

Chris

#include "dont-bother-nagging-about-supported-versions.txt"


----------



## olafz (Feb 6, 2019)

Did you have customized your system with src.conf(), make.conf() and `make world && make kernel`?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2019)

Doing a source update/upgrade might be "easier" to do. At the very least it allows you more control over mergemaster(8) which could make your merging nightmare easier.


----------

